# Buying house/cottage plans off the internet



## Brumel (4 Sep 2012)

Hi all,
I was wondering would anybody have any good sites they would recommend, I'm interested in looking at house and cottage plans for a possible self build.

Original site is on 2.5 acres, with a cottage and dilapidated small shed, corrugated steel roof, no electricity, no running water or toilet, site has been derelict for about 10-15 years.

Anybody familiar with Longford County Council, and their views on old derelict cottages, and would I get permission to tear it down?

Any constructive advice appreciated - thanks.


----------



## archie83 (25 Sep 2012)

In response to your notice regarding the existing cottage, the first  thing is to check whether this is a protected  structure, on the record of protected structures in the most recent  development plan.
If so, this would severely restrict what you could do.  Even so, the  cottage & shed would require planning permission for demolition  works.

Regarding your proposal to look at sites for house / cottage plans,  there are a number of things to consider.  Generic house plans may give  you ideas for what you may wish to include but really this would not be  recommended for using as your final layout.  You need to consider what  would be most suitable in terms of the existing site and environs, what  orientation your site is, how to best maximise natural daylight and any  potential for renewable energy to maximise the potential of the site and  get the best return on your investment in achieving a good BER rating.

Existing services etc will need to be assessed and design modifications may be required to ensure best use of the site.

If the building is a protected structure, you will require a  conservation report and an architectural heritage impact assessment, and  would need to consider how to incorporate the existing house in a new  design.

You should engage the services of an architect even to  carry out an initial feasibility study for you to demonstrate what may  be suitable on the site.  This could help to guide you as to how you  would like to approach the project. 

You will also require professional input (architect) when applying for  planning permission (for both the demolition and new build works), and  in the case of a self build project it is highly recommended, to ensure  that the project is built in compliance with all of the relevant  planning and building regulations, and to properly certify the building  upon completion by issuing opinions on compliance.  This could be  carried out through periodic inspection during the construction stage.


----------



## lowCO2design (26 Sep 2012)

Brumel said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering would anybody have any good sites they would recommend, I'm interested in looking at house and cottage plans for a possible self build.
> 
> Original site is on 2.5 acres, with a cottage and dilapidated small shed, corrugated steel roof, no electricity, no running water or toilet, site has been derelict for about 10-15 years.
> ...


my two cents
go and speak to 3 local architects, get quotes and ask their opinion. 

I would be surprised if you will be allowed to knock it, and whether you're eligible to build at all is a matter best checked out by your chosen architect at an early stage.

its derelict so you need planning permission to return it to habitable status
and even if that was not a problem you need planning for a septic tank

here one architects site that shows some interesting 'rural' options http://ruraldesign.co.uk/

then you have the rural design guides issued by the local authority's, which you should read 
[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

just type in 'rural housing design guidelines' and you'll get more


----------

